

Ask HN: More useful to read about tech or practice programming? - shriya

Specifically for a college student still starting out. Is it helpful to be really up-to-date on the tech industry, and frequent tech news sites? Or is it most important to keep learning programming languages and frameworks and practicing that? (CS major, goal is to be a startup founder with technical chops but also enough business&#x2F;design ability to build and sell an MVP)
======
phippy
Both

